# Forums on SMF



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2017)

list1.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 17, 2017


















list2a.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 19, 2017


















list3.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 17, 2017


















list4.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 17, 2017


















list5.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 17, 2017


















list6a.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 18, 2017


















list7.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 17, 2017






This is the complete listing of forums on SMF.  If you do not know where to post something, you should be able to find it on this list.  Go to any forum, access the list, scroll up and down until you find the section you need and post accordingly.  I will change this as the forum changes.  Thank you so much!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks pops so many new members don't have a clue once they log on of where to look or even ask for information. We need some way of directing new members to the proper area to sign up when they come on board. When I see a newbie I usually direct them to read Initial Greeting this is some help but not the best. WE need something that says new members sign up here and the give them directions on how to sign up and how to use the sight. So many older members take a lot things for granted and the new member doesn't have a clue. Just my 2 cents. I have learned since on the sight by trial and error.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't mean to be so long winded but I was just looking on chat and there is guys there asking question that they don't have a clue where to ask them for sure not on chat. newbies need help. Their questions should be under the proper forum.

Warren


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 21, 2017)

[h1]Forums[/h1]
Mark Forums ReadSubscribeRSSSearch This Forum


      207,186


[h2]Chat[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts


[h2]Smoking-Meat.com[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts


[h2]Announcements[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Roll Call[/h3]
(15 Viewing)
This is where all new members should begin. Tell us a little about yourself, where you live, what you do, etc. Just helps us get to know you better;-)Gettin Lucky in Kentucky

Today at 8:22 pm by dhcaudill01
30,315233,571  [h3]5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse[/h3]HELP!

1/15/17 at 7:28pm by AB Canuck
120803  [h3]Events[/h3]South Florida Spring Gathering (Apr. 28-30)

Yesterday at 7:32 pm by JckDanls 07
3649,409  [h3]SMF Throwdowns[/h3]Labor Day, Oktoberfest, Halloween

7/30/16 at 2:56pm by N4YNU
1934,932  [h3]Upcoming/Recurring BBQ Competitions (KCBS or Otherwise)[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
2nd Annual Kendallville IN BBQ Comp. Bixler Lake Campground

1/17/17 at 12:39pm by Cid79
5394,684  [h3]For New Members[/h3]
› For New Member Sticky
Did Our First Brisket

Today at 4:42 am by SmokinAl
5974,225  [h3]Messages for All Guests and Members[/h3]
(10 Viewing)
General question

Today at 3:33 pm by Noboundaries
3,50941,937  [h3]Classified Ads[/h3]
(2 Viewing)

› Classified Ads
› Buy/Sell/Trade
Humphrey's Battle Box with DigiQ DX2 and Pit Viper Fan - Ipava, Illinois

Today at 5:04 pm by ambucher
1,4745,620


[h2]Community[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Blowing Smoke Around the Smoker.[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
This is a place where you can come to shoot the breeze.Seasoning the Blackstone 28 Griddle ($99 Walmart special)

Today at 8:35 pm by dward51
2,65527,914  [h3]SMF News[/h3]SMF Premier Memberships Now Available

11/27/16 at 7:47pm by chopsaw
1201,295  [h3]SMF Groups[/h3]This link will take you to the groups feature of this forumNo Posts
N/AN/A  [h3]OTBS[/h3]OTBS Nominations

1/17/17 at 3:32am by 416bigbore
413,974  [h3]Food Safety[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Researchers find dangerous tapeworms in Alaskan salmon

Today at 11:21 am by 416bigbore
4485,128  [h3]SMF Events Planning Committee Forum[/h3]Smokin in the Rockies August 12th through 14th Rocky Mountain Regional SMF Gathering

8/5/15 at 10:51am by oldschoolbbq
15222


[h2]Smoking Meat (and other things)[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]General Discussion[/h3]
(26 Viewing)

› General Discussion Sticky
› Sous Vide Cooking
Anova Cooler and Tri Tip

Today at 7:35 pm by b-one
16,444170,821  [h3]Pork[/h3]
(79 Viewing)

› Grilling Pork
› Pork Sticky
› Meat Selection and Processing
Pork loin with a lot of stress

Today at 7:59 pm by Birdman080
19,770219,137  [h3]Beef[/h3]
(58 Viewing)

› Meat Selection and Processing
› Grilling Beef
› Beef Sticky
Beef "Baby Back" Rib smoke

Today at 8:17 pm by RW Willy
12,535150,585  [h3]Poultry[/h3]
(30 Viewing)

› Grilling Chicken
› Meat Selection and Processing
Smoked Margarita Lime Chicken Galantine !!!

Today at 7:43 pm by TallBM
8,41985,019  [h3]Sausage[/h3]
(44 Viewing)

› Sausage Sticky
TexMex snack sticks

Today at 8:07 pm by CrankyBuzzard
6,11579,760  [h3]Fatties[/h3]
(9 Viewing)

› Fatty Sticky
Get to know your neighbour night smoke off

Today at 8:44 pm by rogan
2,16323,921  [h3]Making Jerky[/h3]
(11 Viewing)
Stanky Moose jerky

Today at 6:03 pm by AB Canuck
1,29912,535  [h3]Veggies[/h3]
(3 Viewing)
Fresh Asparagus

1/3/17 at 6:10am by DaveOmak
3423,908  [h3]Smoking Bacon[/h3]
(8 Viewing)
Takin a Shot at Bacon

Today at 7:47 pm by c farmer
1,59920,383  [h3]Grilling Tips[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Briquettes vs wood

1/18/17 at 1:15pm by Joe Black
2152,508  [h3]Lamb[/h3]
(3 Viewing)

› Meat Selection and Processing
Rotisserie Lamb Leg

1/18/17 at 4:55am by SmokinAl
3053,203  [h3]Fish[/h3]
(12 Viewing)

› Grilling Fish
Smoked bass and bluegill

Today at 1:00 pm by jokensmoken
1,75318,639  [h3]Non-fish Seafood[/h3]
(3 Viewing)
Lobster stuffed portabella

Today at 8:42 pm by cmayna
3765,591  [h3]Fruit, Nuts & Vegetables[/h3]
(4 Viewing)
Smoked Almonds

1/18/17 at 8:31pm by CChampigny
5575,669  [h3]ABT's[/h3]Feeding my ABT addiction

1/11/17 at 4:57am by SmokinAl
6226,610  [h3]Nose to Tail[/h3]
(2 Viewing)
A sections for parts of the animal that aren't used alot and that may not fall into a section that is already there.Another smoked hock terrine

Today at 5:50 pm by DaveOmak
1512,985  [h3]Cheese[/h3]
(2 Viewing)
How to store smoked cheese?

Today at 10:37 am by Mr T 59874
6106,811  [h3]Beer & Ale[/h3]Favorite Beer

1/10/17 at 8:37pm by heavy hauler
2203,975  [h3]Wild Game[/h3]
(7 Viewing)
Venison Loins

Yesterday at 7:44 pm by HuntFishDude
1,30013,488  [h3]Catering & Large Group Gatherings[/h3]
(2 Viewing)
Catering for 125 people, looking for some advice

1/19/17 at 10:53am by hardcookin
3684,113


[h2]Cold Smoking[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Info and Practices[/h3]
(5 Viewing)
going to be doing first batch, wanting to make sure im covered, please help

1/16/17 at 2:54pm by big dago
3664,135  [h3]Bacon[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Canadian Bacon...Bear style

Today at 7:48 pm by Xray
89011,635  [h3]Cheese[/h3]
(2 Viewing)
First cheese of 2017

Today at 10:35 am by Mr T 59874
7208,294  [h3]Other[/h3]
(3 Viewing)
Smoking What

1/17/17 at 5:02pm by Mr T 59874
2182,306


[h2]Recipes Only[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Breads[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Roller's Amish Bread Cinnamon Rolls - YUM!

12/27/16 at 4:37pm by Noboundaries
3434,560  [h3]Side Items[/h3]
(4 Viewing)
Eggs,, it's what is for lunch!!

1/18/17 at 1:52pm by Disco
93410,041  [h3]Desserts[/h3]Sour cream raisin pie

1/18/17 at 8:22pm by CChampigny
3133,599  [h3]Sauces, Rubs & Marinades[/h3]
(8 Viewing)

› Sauces, Rubs & Marinades Sticky
My Last Bottle

Today at 5:53 pm by AB Canuck
1,66514,619  [h3]Links to Free Recipes[/h3]Montreal Brisket Sandwich Recipe and history

1/8/17 at 10:17am by mawil1013
77621


[h2]Smoking Supplies & Equipment[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]AMNPS Tester forum[/h3]Mini Tube Test

12/30/13 at 3:47pm by Dutch
18135  [h3]Charcoal Smokers[/h3]
(20 Viewing)
What am I doing wrong? WSM 14.5"

Today at 7:44 pm by Birdman080
4,59346,185  [h3]Smoker Builds[/h3]
(47 Viewing)

› Brick Smokers
› Mini-WSM
› Rotisserie
› Side Fire Box
› UDS Builds
› Reverse Flow
› Other Builds
› Smoke Houses
› Fridge/Freezer Builds
This build got a little out of hand!

Today at 8:42 pm by dhcaudill01
6,90084,759  [h3]Propane Smokers[/h3]
(18 Viewing)
conversion to natural gas

Yesterday at 6:56 pm by DBrabbs
2,42922,243  [h3]Electric Smokers[/h3]
(22 Viewing)
MES Temperature swings?

Today at 8:17 pm by jokensmoken
4,91356,052  [h3]Wood Smokers[/h3]
(9 Viewing)
Anyone here own a Green Mountain pellet grill?

Today at 8:45 am by Wayne Carter
1,80020,038  [h3]Pellet Smokers[/h3]
(4 Viewing)

› A-Maze-N Smokers
Smokin Wedgie vs Amazin tube smoker accessory

1/19/17 at 1:09pm by bregent
7536,529  [h3]Meat Thermometers[/h3]
(5 Viewing)
Thermo Works Smoke

Yesterday at 9:59 pm by JckDanls 07
9739,414  [h3]Woods for Smoking[/h3]
(12 Viewing)
Using half-cured wood?

Today at 11:28 am by cliffcarter
1,43212,381  [h3]Smoking Books, Videos, Magazines[/h3]Jeffs Book

1/11/17 at 3:44pm by AB Canuck
78732  [h3]Slicers, Grinders, Tools, Equipment[/h3]
(6 Viewing)
diy pid controller

Today at 4:46 pm by Sparks65
1,27412,728


[h2]Home Gardening[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Composting[/h3]Frozen Fish

1/10/17 at 7:36am by Juice15
30358  [h3]Flowers[/h3]Flowers in East Texas

7/19/15 at 4:44pm by gary s
21195  [h3]Greenhouses[/h3]Greenhouse upgrade

5/14/16 at 5:21pm by lathrop
39571  [h3]Small Spaces[/h3]SQWIBS Urban Garden Adventure 2017

Yesterday at 10:17 am by SQWIB
611,462  [h3]Canning & Storage[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Sweet and Spicy Mustard

12/16/16 at 7:52pm by redheelerdog
1511,762  [h3]Peppers[/h3]Its that time again - Chili seeds just gone in

1/16/17 at 4:46am by Martyn C
2092,319  [h3]Herbs[/h3]Bay ~ Foamheart

1/5/17 at 7:25am by dirtsailor2003
41380  [h3]Tomatoes[/h3]Bride's Salsa Recipe.....

8/21/16 at 10:22am by DaveOmak
851,142  [h3]Root Crops[/h3]Dave Omak, Oregon garlic

12/2/16 at 6:58pm by dave17a
41565  [h3]Common Vegetables[/h3]Garden issues...

11/30/16 at 2:42pm by DaveOmak
781,001  [h3]Fruit, Nuts & Berries[/h3]Fresh Juniper Berries?

12/23/16 at 6:12pm by atomicsmoke
48502  [h3]Ideas[/h3]In support of raised beds...

12/12/16 at 7:50pm by SQWIB
53581


[h2]Dutch Oven Cooking[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Discada[/h3]First time

1/16/17 at 8:10pm by CrankyBuzzard
23377  [h3]General Dutch Oven Information[/h3]More Quality time with my 17" Skillet

1/16/17 at 8:34am by dirtsailor2003
1561,897  [h3]Dutch Oven Recipes[/h3]Beef stew

1/16/17 at 2:47pm by AK1
1811,733  [h3]Special Dutch Oven Cooking Tips[/h3]
(2 Viewing)
Cleaning a Cast Iron Pan - Using water and electricity

Today at 8:29 pm by millerbuilds
13216


[h2]Preserving Food[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Curing[/h3]
(2 Viewing)

› Advanced Curing
Moldy brine?

1/18/17 at 7:49pm by Pops6927
5405,983  [h3]Drying/Dehydrating[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Smoker dehydrated tomatoes

1/19/17 at 9:38pm by trudy
1411,302  [h3]Canning[/h3]
(1 Viewing)
Best Vacuum Sealer?

1/11/17 at 6:16pm by Lisa B
1521,726


[h2]About the Forum[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Forum Related Issues[/h3]
› Mobile Feedback
Help me understand

1/18/17 at 10:25pm by TardisSmoker
8897,836  [h3]SandBox feedback[/h3]Unexpected Benefit

5/24/10 at 2:04am by bmudd14474
30116


[h2]Just for Fun[/h2]


  ForumLast PostThreadsPosts  [h3]Jokes[/h3]The Snail

1/13/17 at 5:20pm by CrazyMoon
2,85813,809  [h3]Community Games[/h3]Word games, contests, etc.6 Word Stories - Very Addictive!

6/26/16 at 5:29pm by Mike Johnson
1308  [h3]Test Area[/h3]First smoke in PA today.

1/14/17 at 2:05pm by Smokin Peachey
7643,109


----------

